# Jamestown Resevoir Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished south of Smokey's on the West shore off a point in 16 ft. of water. Talked with some guys out in the channel at 20 ft. and none of them had pulled up anything all day. So we kept our focus off the 9-18 ft. drop around the backside of the point....didn't matter. Sonar was bare, fish were inactive.

Pretty slow.


----------

